# Rocky Mountain Element 10 und Sport



## daskandalboy (6. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

über diverse Versender sind die Ausführungen "Element 10" und "Element Sport" erhältlich. Abgesehen von den doch eher einfachen Anbauteilen dürfte der 10er Rahmen weitgehend dem "besseren" Rahmen aus dem 30er bis 70er entsprechen - jedoch mit Alu-Streben im Hinterbau - korrekt?

Was hat es mit dem Element Sport auf sich - die Rahmenform erinnert mich doch stark an ältere RM Element-Serien (Unterrohr am Ansatz oben gerade etc.)?

Hat jemand einen Überblick über die Rahmengewichte?

Danke!
Andreas


----------



## spotlight (9. September 2009)

Ist das Element Sport überhaupt in Europa erhältlich? Wär eine alternative zu einem gebrauchten 2006er oder früher. Ein gebogenes Unterrohr kommt mir nicht ins Haus.

Wo kannst du das Element Sport bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskandalboy (9. September 2009)

Hi,

right, das Sport ist in der Tat schwierig. Wohl dem, der Verwandschaft in Kanada hat... Das 10er kann man z.B. über Chain Reaction recht günstig bekommen, das neue hat lt. Foto wohl schon ein gebogenes Unterrohr und sogar Carbon. Aber über die genauen Rahmen-Specs konnte bisher noch niemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen...


Cheers.


----------

